# Is dirt hole sets the answer



## jace belcher (Mar 14, 2006)

Ive heard that the dirt hole set is the most common and the best set for catching coyote,fox,and bobcat. I kind of got the idea of the dirt hole set but can someone help me out on how to set one to catch a coyote and tell me what is a good lure or bait for coyote,fox, or the cats


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

for fox and yotes i order from trapper art supply. the lure i use is canine choice. pretty strong, and they tend to dig quite a bit to get to it.

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

jace belcher said:


> Ive heard that the dirt hole set is the most common


There is a very good reason to learn variations & different sets. There is much more to it than can be put into 1 post (even books written can't cover it all).

Location is a very important factor (you can't catch what ain't there), but keep in mind coyote run a very large "loop" ranging up to 20 miles, so they may not return to an area for days.

Lures will vary in accordance to the time of the year & weather conditions. In cold weather a "long-distance" lure works best, and has an extremely shunky smell (as alot of predator lures do), come mating season gland/passion lures work best, and you may have to "experiment" at other times, in late fall food is plentiful, so baits will be less productive.

I use urine, but not at every set. I prefer redfox urine, but do use yote pee as well.

I can think of 2 lures I had great sucess with (and I have no affiliation with them) from Hoosier Trapper Supply http://www.hoosiertrappersupply.com/supplies.asp , 1 is called Coyote Carnage (#405), and the other is Long Distance Predator (#403). I was extremely pleased after my initial purchase of these 2 lures this past season (and I ordered a good supply shortly after).

Tom Beaudette also makes a fine line of lures, as does Blackie.


----------

